# Milwaukee M12 Radio



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Got this radio because it is small and I all ready have M12 batteries. Problem is it also needs "AAA" batteries and will not work at all without them. The "AAA" batteries also run out quickly. Not happy with it at all.


I vote electrical experiments. Find the smoke. Post vid


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

It also comes with an ac adapter but the radio still does not work without the fkn "AAA" batteries.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eddy current said:


> It also comes with an ac adapter but the radio still does not work without the fkn "AAA" batteries.


Will it work if you jump the cells out?


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

What model of M12 radio? I have this one and have never had an issue. my only problem is that my iPhone 5 doesn't fit in the phone compartment.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RFguy said:


> What model of M12 radio? I have this one and have never had an issue. my only problem is that my iPhone 5 doesn't fit in the phone compartment.


That's a kicka$$ radio. Did they change the design? Never heard of it needing AAA batteries.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I think the AAA batteries are just for the clock to keep the memory when the M12 battery was out. It's a good radio. not super loud, but loud enough for my general work area.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the radio and blue tooth speaker, the radio is better hands down. But my iphone6 doesn't fit in the dock. Had the radio 4 years and never have had a problem with aaa batteries


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> That's a kicka$$ radio. Did they change the design? Never heard of it needing AAA batteries.


Yep that's the one. It uses the "AAA" batteries for the clock but it will not work at all without them


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

stuiec said:


> I vote electrical experiments. Find the smoke. Post vid


I was planning on that. :thumbup:
Must be an issue with mine. It won't work at all now even with new "AAA" batteries. Spoke to Milwaukee today. Comes with a one year warranty. They are sending me paid postage so I can send it back for repair or replacement.

I liked it, when it worked. Just annoyed with the battery thing but sounds like mine is a dud and it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Can someone with this radio do a test for me? 
Take the AAA batteries out and try to use the radio with only the M12 battery or the plug in adapter.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

RFguy said:


> I think the AAA batteries are just for the clock to keep the memory when the M12 battery was out. It's a good radio. not super loud, but loud enough for my general work area.


Try and use the radio without the AAA batteries. Bet you it wont work ;-)


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I popped out the 2 AAA's (small cover beside the M12 battery area held on by a Phillips screw), put in my M12 battery and I'm listening to the golden oldies. No problem.

You must have a bum unit.

My model # is 2590-20


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting, no AAA's and no M12 battery and the clock is still on. I'll leave it like that until the morning and see what happens then.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

RFguy said:


> I popped out the 2 AAA's (small cover beside the M12 battery area held on by a Phillips screw), put in my M12 battery and I'm listening to the golden oldies. No problem.
> 
> You must have a bum unit.
> 
> My model # is 2590-20


Mine is the same model #. Thanks for checking that for me.
One good thing is Milwaukee is being great about fixing or replacing it for me.
I've only had it since x-mas (no receipt) but it is more than a year old, (acording to the serial #) and they are dealing with it for me. Lovin Milwaukee!!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Those are good little radios. I bought mine cheap because it didn't have the AC adapter. Anyone know where I can get an adapter?


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I put the M12 battery in it this morning (still no AAA batteries in it) and althought it lost the clock and station presets, it power up just fine and works just fine.

Glad to hear Milwaukee is standing behind their product.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> Those are good little radios. I bought mine cheap because it didn't have the AC adapter. Anyone know where I can get an adapter?


Maybe from milwaukee? There is a part # on it. Cat. No. 23-81-0700
If not, just get a 12v DC adapter from radio shack. I can give you the specs.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Had mine for three years now and have never changed out the memory batteries.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Update..... Got a brand new radio today in the mail! They even paid the shipping to send the old one back.


----------

